# 2021 Whitetip Boats Biscayne 17 new microskiff build



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I sold my skiff about a month ago and realized that was a mistake and I am missing the water already. I really wanted to get myself into a small technical skiff that can get really skinny as I live on some skinny creeks in Tampa that get me out to the bay. I have been going through the Classified section on here for a few weeks now and it really seems that quality used skiffs are hard to come by right now and if there is a quality rig available people are asking top dollar, sometimes more then they paid for it new......... So I started calling around to some of my favorite skiff companies to get prices and lead times on a new build. The skiff I was looking for would be 16-18', 50-70 HP, small center console, at least a 15 gallon tank in the front, 4-6" draft, a live well and would like to stay under 30k if possible. 

I started calling around and was kind of shocked to hear how far back some of the skiff builders were. I got a lot of people telling me they were almost a year out which for me was not going to work. My buddy mentioned seeing a Biscayne 17 and it sounded like exactly what I was looking for. I called the owner Manny and scheduled a trip to go down to Homestead to check them out. I was very impressed with the fit and finish of these boats and they checked every box on my list so after a few conversation I pulled the trigger on a new build. 


Custom River Green hull with Whisper grey top
50 HP black Suzuki
16 Gallon gas tank
Center console with 2 batteries and on board charger
Rear live well and storage
Lenco trim tabs
Mounting a yeti roadie up front for casting platform and a yeti 45 in front of console for a jump seat
Simrad GO5 XSE
black out package on everything that can be black
under gunnel rod storage
And more!

Manny has been very helpful and patient as I call him every other week adding stuff lol. The build just started a week or so ago but I am already getting some progress pics and will continue to post them as I get them. I am very excited to get back on the water and am planing a keys trip for the week after delivery!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some pics......congrats.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

When are you picking this one up? Wouldn't mind checking it out when you get it. I've seen you out before with the IPB right? Up in MB?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice.









Whitetip Boats


Whitetip Boats, Хомстед. Отметки "Нравится": 960. Builders and designers of the newest technical poling skiffs on the market




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> When are you picking this one up? Wouldn't mind checking it out when you get it. I've seen you out before with the IPB right? Up in MB?


yes sir that would be me! Yea I’ll definitely let you know when I pick it up!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Here’s a pic of what the color will look like! As well as a pic of the demo I went and checked out.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Super nice. Looking forward to the build. I've been following them on IG.

Interesting tabs on that one skiff.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations. Looks like you're going to have a nice skiff from the photos. Share some performance numbers when you do take delivery. And fish shots, of course!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

found the coolers right before they discontinued this color! I brought one of the coolers down so they could color match it for the boat!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice, I really like the large access door in the front of their consoles.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Nice, I really like the large access door in the front of their consoles.


I do too! I’m going to have 2 batteries in it as well as a little storage shelf so it’s gonna make it very convenient!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Jsromeo288 said:


> found the coolers right before they discontinued this color! I brought one of the coolers down so they could color match it for the boat!
> View attachment 153374


Nice Huskies with correct engines


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

They


jonny said:


> Nice Huskies with correct engines


2 strokes for life brother!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Moving right along!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking good. Is this hull based one of Morejohn's designs?

Do they have a website?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Net 30 said:


> Looking good. Is this hull based one of Morejohn's designs?
> 
> Do they have a website?


Their website says it was inspired by CM... https://biscaynebw.com/#home-section

I am interested in their build quality. I quickly glanced at them and was supposed to call Manny but COVID threw a wrench in the plan at the time to go down and look at them.

Can't wait to see more of the build, it looks like a solid skiff!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Looking good. Is this hull based one of Morejohn's designs?
> 
> Do they have a website?


 Yes, according to Manny over at Whitetip Chris helped a lot with this boat design. He says the layup schedule of this boat tho is the original whipray layup schedule......


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

My next project will be repairing and refinishing my old 21’ carbon marine loop. It popped out of my VMarine holders on my old skiff and got caught between me and my poling platform going about 40mph....... now it is a 2 piece. Not sure if I’m gonna fix it myself or try and talk the guys at carbon marine to fix it for me, they’ve been great in the past!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jsromeo288 said:


> They
> 
> 2 strokes for life brother!


this one's mine. had it for almost 30 years.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

devrep said:


> this one's mine. had it for almost 30 years.
> View attachment 153496


She’s Gorgeous 🤤🤤
I’ve been looking for a wr430 for years that I could restore. I got 5 huskies over here. I still race 3 of them in the FTR enduros and hare scrambles every year.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

she had gotten pretty ugly before I did a major refresh. the 60's and early 70's Husqvarna's were quite competitive in their time. the 80's ones like mine were obsolete before they were built lol. still fun though. I have about 5 MX bikes , mostly CR's. all 2 strokes.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Jsromeo288 said:


> My next project will be repairing and refinishing my old 21’ carbon marine loop. It popped out of my VMarine holders on my old skiff and got caught between me and my poling platform going about 40mph....... now it is a 2 piece. Not sure if I’m gonna fix it myself or try and talk the guys at carbon marine to fix it for me, they’ve been great in the past!
> View attachment 153485


Do yourself a favor and get the stiffy type pole holders on the new skiff. Times I've seen this happen, its always been the result of those pole holders that stick straight up vs. the old stiffy type ones. They definitely don't look as good, but, they work way better.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

These are the stiffy ones.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the stiffy type pole holders on the new skiff. Times I've seen this happen, its always been the result of those pole holders that stick straight up vs. the old stiffy type ones. They definitely don't look as good, but, they work way better.


Yea I definitely will not be going back with the V marine ones. Manny has these in stock which look just like the v marine ones but they have a small bungee cord attached that locks it in place. I may go with these but I’m not sure yet. I had those stiffy ones on my first skiff and they got dry rotted over the years and broke...


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my push pole repaired by carbon marine! 24 hour turn around! Took her home and refinished and she looks brand new!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Coming along nice!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup she’s getting there! Jack plate, motor and controls should be on this week. Waiting for the Suzuki gauge to get in so I can see if I can fit a flush mount simrad in the console....


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So my new sled is almost done! Should be taking delivery late this week or early next week. I ran into a few issues which delayed the build. Due to this dumb ass covid thing there is a shortage of motors down here in Fl and the suzuki I wanted was going to take a few months to get so I had to switch to a 2020 Tohatsu 60hp, which I am not really upset about getting the extra 10hp. The motor is now at the shop and they are mounting up up with the jack plate this week. I should have some more pics and updates this week!!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Making some progress!!


----------



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

Beautiful skiff! If you don't mind me asking, what did you finally end up paying for all?


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Making some progress!!
> View attachment 156808


Ended up with a honda?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

adist said:


> Ended up with a honda?


Tohatsu. They are owned by Honda now.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

adist said:


> Ended up with a honda?


Still adding shit lol. I’ll let you know a round about when I’m done changing my mind lol


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

to my knowledge tohatsu uses honda blocks for their large motors but are not owned by honda.

*Honda* Motor Company today announced that it has entered into an agreement to supply *Tohatsu* Corporation with *Honda* outboard engines, from 60 horsepower through to 250 horsepower. These will be for sale globally under the *Tohatsu* brand name and *Tohatsu* product styling.Jul 31, 2013


----------



## shallowpath (May 31, 2020)

interested to see how it runs with that motor. I have only seen these with 20 and 30 HP engines. Have you gotten to ride in it yet?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Making some progress!!
> View attachment 156806
> View attachment 156807
> View attachment 156808


Your engine is nmea compatible and you can display everything on the simrad..Just sayin..


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Capt. Moose said:


> Your engine is nmea compatible and you can display everything on the simrad..Just sayin..



Really.....!..... I wish I knew that before I had him throw the gauges in. I can only flush mount a Simrad GO5 XSE...... I know its small but I really want to put a flush mount in.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I run my 9” on a bracket and find it useful in bright sun conditions. Flush mount you are stuck on that angle.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree with capt m. I wouldn’t have another flush mount unit. Stuck in one spot/angle is not good for sun and visibility. I would mount a 9” screen on a balzout mount


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Boat is looking awesome!!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Motor, jack plate and poling platform on.... getting excited!


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Keep us updated, looks like a great design.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Should be taking delivery this weekend!! I’m pretty stoked!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Good looking setup. And that trailer looks really good. Those fender steps look like the ones I had on my Float On. You probably don't want to step on them.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Skiff looks great. I strongly advise against cylindrical style push pole holders. Even with bungees, you will have issues. I had front bungee pop off in a nasty chop, center bungee held on. The push pole spun around like a windmill... Also ended up losing a really expensive CM push pole on the highway..... Never again.... Back to Stiffy style holders for me.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why not get the best PP holders...Accon Marine guaranteed for life


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Why not get the best PP holders...Accon Marine guaranteed for life


Do they guarantee the $1000 piece of carbon it’s holding?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

I like those Accon holders. They look really nice and if I have any issues with the ones I put on I will definitely look into putting those on. I like the classic stiffy ones too. I had them on all my skiffs over the years and they only issue I had is that after a couple years sometimes they get dry rotted and crack, but that's really not a big deal because they are cheap enough to replace. The reason I like the ones I went with is because the footprint is really small and when I am walking the rails they seem to stay out of the way and they tangle up any line or anything. I am hoping that with the bungee hook up they will do the job, the V marine ones I had without the bungee caused my carbon loop to pop off and snap in half. But the guys at Carbon marine fixed it for me no problem and its good as new!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Accon fold down so I don't call fall on my ask running the gunelles


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> My Accon fold down so I don't call fall on my ask running the gunelles


 Yea im really liking those fold down Accon holders. They look like they are really well made. I may end up switching over to those sooner then later.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Yea im really liking those fold down Accon holders. They look like they are really well made. I may end up switching over to those sooner then later.


Mine look new and they where put on in “97


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

She’s done! Taking delivery tomorrow!!! Can’t wait!


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Congrats! The build turned out beautiful


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Congrats. Let us know how she rides and what you catch as your first fish on this thread.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

She looks awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

They’re out testing her now. Ill
Be fishing this weekend for sure!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I often wonder how builders do this. Do they just ignore the break in (less than half throttle for 2 hours) and go hammer down?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I often wonder how builders do this. Do they just ignore the break in (less than half throttle for 2 hours) and go hammer down?


It has not been over 4K yet. I asked him to take it out on the water before he delivered it. He’s being gentle lol.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Sled got finished up a couple weeks ago but of course work has been insane and I haven’t had much time to fish.... but I figured I’d snap a couple pictures, I’ll get some better ones once she’s on the water!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks awesome. Do you need to adjust the front roller up?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Looks awesome. Do you need to adjust the front roller up?


Yea! It’s about an inch too low, I’m moving it up now.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Beautiful sled!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sublime said:


> I often wonder how builders do this. Do they just ignore the break in (less than half throttle for 2 hours) and go hammer down?


🤫



Jsromeo288 said:


> The Sled got finished up a couple weeks ago but of course work has been insane and I haven’t had much time to fish.... but I figured I’d snap a couple pictures, I’ll get some better ones once she’s on the water!
> View attachment 160711
> View attachment 160712
> View attachment 160713
> ...


The trailer looks awesome. How much did it run you? Also, why the push pole holders on the wrong side? I don't know if this was asked before.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

paint it black said:


> 🤫
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer looks awesome. How much did it run you? Also, why the push pole holders on the wrong side? I don't know if this was asked before.


Yea these trailers are really well made, I am extremely happy with it. As far as the cost I am not 100% sure, I will have to get with Manny at Biscayne and ask him. I have no clue why he mounted the push pole holders on the other side, but to be honest I can’t really think of a down side to them being on this side. It actually works out nice when I tie up to some of my buddies on their skiffs and have our poles on opposite sides.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Yea these trailers are really well made, I am extremely happy with it. As far as the cost I am not 100% sure, I will have to get with Manny at Biscayne and ask him. I have no clue why he mounted the push pole holders on the other side, but to be honest I can’t really think of a down side to them being on this side. It actually works out nice when I tie up to some of my buddies on their skiffs and have our poles on opposite sides.



Interesting. I can think of a downside. lol When you're done poling (with the pole on your right), you hop off the platform, pole will still be on the right side of the boat. Then you got to cross the skiff with the pole to place it on the left side.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

paint it black said:


> Interesting. I can think of a downside. lol When you're done poling (with the pole on your right), you hop off the platform, pole will still be on the right side of the boat. Then you got to cross the skiff with the pole to place it on the left side.


Unless you are a lefty that does everything from the left?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> Unless you are a lefty that does everything from the left?



Is he lefty? 

Also, I was just asking, not trying to be an ass. My Savanna also has them on the wrong side. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

paint it black said:


> Is he lefty?
> 
> Also, I was just asking, not trying to be an ass. My Savanna also has them on the wrong side. 🤦‍♂️


Hell, IDK!🤣 I prefer starboard side for the mounts myself. I was just suggesting the possibility and also not trying to be an ass!🤣🤣🤣🤙🏻


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol I’m ambidextrous!


----------



## emptysea (Jul 14, 2019)

just curious on you approximate costs on this build


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Added quite a bit during the build


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Sublime said:


> I often wonder how builders do this. Do they just ignore the break in (less than half throttle for 2 hours) and go hammer down?


You are “allowed” to go above to put the boat on plane then back down to less.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Got the Marine Mat done on the skiff! Came out great. I’m trying to come up with a better idea for mounting the cushions rather then screwing them on, I may just do button/snaps. I seen someone mentioning a magnet system a while back, I’ll have to look into that.

Very happy with this skiff. She poles effortlessly and gets extremely skinny. The 60 moves this boat extremely well, I haven’t really maxed it out yet but it hits 40 no problem. I’m finally getting a little free time from work so I will be fishing a lot. I will do a full write up once I get more time on the water!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Colin Strickland (Jun 3, 2021)

Jsromeo288 said:


> View attachment 171164
> View attachment 171165


Hey man, working at Biscayne Boatworks with manny and haven’t been able to take a boat out yet to see how they perform. Been very curious about the performance out of the 60. What’s the top speed you’ve seen on that boat?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Colin Strickland said:


> Hey man, working at Biscayne Boatworks with manny and haven’t been able to take a boat out yet to see how they perform. Been very curious about the performance out of the 60. What’s the top speed you’ve seen on that boat?


I haven’t really been able to get it wide open on a calm day yet but I’ve had it in the low 40’s. I’m thinking high 40’s possibly close to 50 with the right prop and conditions.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Jsromeo288 said:


> It has not been over 4K yet. I asked him to take it out on the water before he delivered it. He’s being gentle lol.


I dont quite understand this with new four strokes. Do you drive a new car at half throttle for 100miles? I understand seating things but a lot of the block and internals is floating in oil. I dont think builders are hurting anything to get a top speed and a shake down run. Just my opinion tho


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> I dont quite understand this with new four strokes. Do you drive a new car at half throttle for 100miles? I understand seating things but a lot of the block and internals is floating in oil. I dont think builders are hurting anything to get a top speed and a shake down run. Just my opinion tho



I agree! I will say I absolutely love this motor!! This is my first four stroke motor on a boat after having several 2 stroke motors and I do not think I will be going back. This thing is crazy powerful, especially on this small rig and it is so quiet we can have a full conversation going 40mph and not be screaming at each other. It is also impressively good on gas. Really cant say enough good things about it!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Went on a solo trip after work today. Got chased out by some serious thunder storms but still managed to catch a few redfish abs a snook!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Work has been crazy lately, haven’t really been able to spend a day fishing. Got out today and had a pretty good day.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

...


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Weedless (Oct 23, 2018)

That is a beautiful skiff congratulations. How does it handle? Tippy? Congrats


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Weedless said:


> That is a beautiful skiff congratulations. How does it handle? Tippy? Congrats



Thank you! She is surprisingly stable. You can see in the one pic the girls ae all standing on one side and the boat is handling it pretty well. I have fished it with me and 2 other guys and we all had plenty of room and no issues with stability.


----------



## Weedless (Oct 23, 2018)

That is a great pic. There’s a bit of weight on the starboard side and she still looks level. Sweet boat!!


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

cool skiff...or should I say rocket ship. Low 40's in a skiff that size is scootin'!


----------



## blake629 (Jul 17, 2020)

how does it handle chop? I am looking into this boat and haven't found too much info on the yet.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

blake629 said:


> how does it handle chop? I am looking into this boat and haven't found too much info on the yet.


It handles the chop surprisingly well. I went scalloping a couple weeks ago and some storms came in and it got pretty rough out. I was really impressed with how well the boat handled and how dry we stayed. Taking it down to the keys tomorrow, hopefully the weather cooperates!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Jsromeo288 said:


> It handles the chop surprisingly well. I went scalloping a couple weeks ago and some storms came in and it got pretty rough out. I was really impressed with how well the boat handled and how dry we stayed. Taking it down to the keys tomorrow, hopefully the weather cooperates!


Where did you go scalloping?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> Where did you go scalloping?


Out in Weeki Wachee, dropped in at Bayport. Got a bunch of scallops and mangoes. We had a blast.


----------



## blake629 (Jul 17, 2020)

Jsromeo288 said:


> It handles the chop surprisingly well. I went scalloping a couple weeks ago and some storms came in and it got pretty rough out. I was really impressed with how well the boat handled and how dry we stayed. Taking it down to the keys tomorrow, hopefully the weather cooperates!


 let me know how it handles in the keys. have you fished three people on it?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Out in Weeki Wachee, dropped in at Bayport. Got a bunch of scallops and mangoes. We had a blast.


That's awesome. That's where I live. We bagged a few zip locks full of meat this year and they seem to be pretty plentiful still.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

blake629 said:


> let me know how it handles in the keys. have you fished three people on it?


 So far it is loving the keys!! And yea I fish three people on it all the time. As long as everyone knows what they’re doing it’s fine. If I’m just handling the driving and poling then 2 other people have plenty of room!


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

What would you say is your draft solo with you on the pole? I like the look of the boat and bet it will fly with that engine, but I imagine I'd be dragging the stern across way too deep water fishing solo especially since I'm a bigger guy.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

rhart6 said:


> What would you say is your draft solo with you on the pole? I like the look of the boat and bet it will fly with that engine, but I imagine I'd be dragging the stern across way too deep water fishing solo especially since I'm a bigger guy.


I would say 4-5” , when I’m out by myself I usually put my cooler on the front of the boat to lift the back end up a little. The boat poles amazing and is very quiet.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Sweet skiff! What prop are you running?


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow beautiful skiff! You gotta be loving life right now!

Love it, enjoy!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

krustykrab said:


> Sweet skiff! What prop are you running?


thank you! Right now I have the 11x16 aluminum prop it came with. But now that she’s broken in I’m gonna start experimenting. Although the boat performs very well with this prop!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

dodgerodder said:


> Wow beautiful skiff! You gotta be loving life right now!
> 
> Love it, enjoy!


Thank you! Yea I’m loving this thing. Just spent a week in Islamorada with it and it was amazing!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

That’s so awesome, I love tbe Keys.

Hope you had a great trip, how many dolphin you get? Haha I kid 😝


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Absolutely loving this skiff! Weather has been great, can’t get enough of this thing!!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Man that pic is awesome! 
Skiff could not look better, love it!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I love the color man! Glad she is treating you good. Cant wait to have a boat again.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

How is your skiff holding up?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> How is your skiff holding up?


She’s holding up great! I like it more and more every time I go out. Took it out this past weekend and had a great day! I really love the layout of this skiff, I couldn’t be happier!


----------

